# New Citadel Paint Charts



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a paint chart I found on another site:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very interesting indeed..... Thanks for posting mate!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

base coat white paint? that is the dream for many, many people. as is that yellow one next to it.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Right, so having not followed the other thread too close I have a few questions:

Are the base paints re-potted and new foundations paints? 

The layers the regular paints and shades the washes? 

GW, why can't you keep things the same. . .


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Right, so having not followed the other thread too close I have a few questions:
> 
> Are the base paints re-potted and new foundations paints?
> 
> ...


1) From what I understand, Base Paints = Foundaiton paints. So yes, that base paint white is litterly (chaos) god's greatest gift to White Scars & Biel Tan players!

2) Layers = regular run 'o the mill paints. Shades = current Washes

3) The name changes are so GW can better protect their IP from copycatting by other companies.
For example, it's pretty much impossible for GW to claim IP on 'Ultramarine Blue' because that colour name is used by pretty much every single paint maker on the planet! It's hardly original.
But, if you name the colour say Macragge Blue and slightly alter the pigment, if another company then comes out with a similar name, GW can go after them like a fat kid at a chocolate smothered twinkie with smarties on top!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So is the "dry" just for drybrushing? and the "texture"? The only adventure I have ever had into textured paint went quite badly...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Great a completely new paint system to learn....thanks GW thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Great a completely new paint system to learn....thanks GW thanks.


i know its exciting isnt it ??? *_giggles like a school girl_*


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

And GW, not content with the complete failure that is failcast have another go and destroying their own company.

Now, where were those P3 paints again?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i know its exciting isnt it ??? *_giggles like a school girl_*



*whanks bits with a shoe*

Bad BITS!

*cough*

Anyhow i am rather likeing the new reds they are releasing..........hopefully the paints won't be to thick =/


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good find.

Can anyone see what that black one is between 'ardcoat and liquid greenstuff under 'technical' is? Looks like 'Imperial [insert word]'

Textured paints could be quite useful if they turn out ok but I guess we'll see.

Another interesting thing is the foundation metallics and just the general increase in the number of base coat paints.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Turnip86 said:


> Good find.
> 
> Can anyone see what that black one is between 'ardcoat and liquid greenstuff under 'technical' is? Looks like 'Imperial [insert word]'
> 
> ...


I think it says "Imperial Primer" 

Anyhow check out those paints for way more complicated ways to paint blood angels...

Base:Mephiston Red
Layer 1:??? Scarlet
Shade(wash?) Red Angel fleshshade?
Highlights:50/50 Scarlet/Wild Rider Red
Glaze:Bloodletter


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm all for them adding more paints and breaking them into more categories, it's just the re-naming that pisses me off.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Wouldn't mind sitting down and speaking to who ever named some of them, Slaanesh grey?? 
But will be good to try some of these, as i've been holding off buying paints 'cause of the rumours


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just noticed they are bringing back pink. Finally no more mixing 2-3 pots of it for noise marines and horrors.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

What was wrong with the current system?

I'm all for new paints, intro of foundations and washes but a complete redo? was that necessary? It just seems gimicky to sell a greater number of paints and complex sets to newbies

I guess that all the hobby stores will at least have a fair amount of the current range in so no need to panic yet.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow... I like the increase in base colours.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Coat of many Colours!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

White Foundation? Fuck yes!

Although methinks I will be in me store tomorrow to pick up some more Blazing Orange, Skull White and Chaos Black before they go down the toilet. All I need really to make tiger stripy marines.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

this is fantastic... so many people run off to vallejo and others, GW has to respond. I think it's awesome that the paint line is evolving. I don't know what you naysayers are pissy about, cause this is awesome... This makes shitty painters have a chance to actually paint something nice in a great, technical way. I see too many shitty painters out there that think they are good, but suck balls... with this new shift in their line, there is no excuse for shit looking models on the table top. Your foundation, layer, shade and drybrush stuff is all set up for you. Stop being so pissed about changes GW makes, not all of them are bad!


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting colours.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm definitely liking the increase in greens. I now have more choice/variety in how I paint my Orks and Salamanders.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm all for a broader range of washes. However, one of the things I've consistently bought from Games Workshop is Boltgun Metal. I don't want a foundation version of it, which is what it looks like Leadbelcher is-- foundation paints are way too thick. Nobody makes anything similar, either. And Boltgun Metal isn't something I can really stock up on since GW metallics have a very strange, short shelf life in my experience. 

I'm happy with my Reaper Master Series paints, and I'll continue to use them, I imagine... I'll probably pick up some of the new GW stuff in the "special" ranges-- particularly the broader range of washes, and I might check out their textured paint just to see what it is. I'm a little curious about their Dry range, too-- if they've messed with the ratio of pigment to varnish in it to make it "better" to drybrush with, it might also be applicable for weathering effects similar to a powder. 

I'd really like to see Games Workshop maintain separate "regular" dark colors that aren't in the foundation formula. Serious painters use the stuff VERY sparingly, if at all, for a reason... it's just way too thick. The regular formula is even a little thick, I think... 

I also hope one of those "technical" things is something along the lines of the Glaze Medium they released with the 'eavy metal brush set. It's a pain in the ass to get glaze medium at an art store around here because it's a college town and the stores jack their prices up accordingly for art students. It might actually be cheaper for me (and certainly more accessible) to get glaze medium from GW if they'd start selling it.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I read on another site, there will be a guide in the WD that accompanies the paint release, that has a old name-new name list. None of the old colours are changing (at least those extant at this point in time), just being renamed to go along with the new theme.
I think getting down on this release because of mere name-changes is a bit presumptious. So there's new names, so what? As long as the paints do what I want and give me the result I'm after I don't care if they label them in binary (or adMech Binaric cant!). Still, with so many colours there are bound to a good few I won't need and with such an expanded range I hopefully won't feel the need to catch 'em all!

GFP


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> From what I read on another site, there will be a guide in the WD that accompanies the paint release, that has a old name-new name list.
> GFP


This.

This is what is needed. New colors...? Cool, well done GW, I'm not saying no to that. More defined uses for said colors...? yeap sure, nice touch. Re-naming them? Oh FFS thanks a lot, thats great for anybody that starts the hobby the day after these hit the stores but for you know the people who have been using these things for between 1 and 25 years this is going to get confusing... I need a comparison of old colors to new so I know what the hell Blood Red and Adeptus Battlegrey are in the new system. I won't comment of the price rise that will surely happen along with this.

However - a Foundation white will be cool. Will mean having to apply 4-5 coats of thin white over a grey base will now be simply base white, black wash in the corners/edges and 1/2 layers of thin white, black line. This I like.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i started my own comparison, but i got bored... if anyone wants to finnish it/change it, go ahead 


CURRENT COLOUR PAINTS
Scab red = Wazdakka red
Red gore = Evil sunz scarlet
Blood red = Wild rider red
Blazing orange = Troll slayer orange
Golden yellow = Yriel yellow
Sunburst yellow = Flash gitz yellow
Scorched brown = tuskigor fur
Bestial brown = Gorthor brown
Snakebite leather = Balor brown
Bubonic brown = Tallarn sand
Vomit brown = Tau light ochre
Bleached bone = Ushabti Bone
Dark flesh = Doombull brown
Vermin brown = skrag brown
Dwarf flesh = Cadian fleshtone (maybe Kindleflame from the DRY range)
Elf flesh = Bestigor flesh (maybe Eldar flesh from the DRY range)
Liche purple = Xereus purple
Warlock purple = Emperor’s children
Regal blue = Altdorf guard blue
Ultramarine blue = Calgar blue
Enchanted blue = Teclis blue
Ice blue = Lothern blue
Hawk turquoise = Thunderhawk blue
Dark angels green = Castellan green (looks to have become a foundation paint)
Snot green = Warpstone glow
Scorpion green = Moot green
Goblin green = Straken green
Rotting flesh = screaming skull
Camo green = Ogryn camo
Shadow gray = Russ grey
Spacewolves gray = Fenrissian grey
Chaos black = Abaddon black (seems to have gone to the BASE range
Codex gray = Warpfiend Grey
Fortress grey = Ulthuan grey
Skull white = White scar
Graveyard earth = Baneblade brown
Kommando khaki = Stormvermin fur
Dessert yellow = Karak stone
Catachan green = Loren Forest
CURRENT METALLIC PAINTS
Boltgun metal = Iron breaker
Burnished gold = [I can’t make out the name, right of Gehennas gold]
Chainmail = Necron compound (moved to DRY range)
Dwarf bronze = Brass Scorpion
Mithril silver = Runefang steel
Tin bitz = Warplock brown (moved to BASE range)
Shining gold = Gehennas gold
CURRENT FOUNDATION PAINTS
Adeptus battlegrey = Mechanicus standard grey
Astronomicon grey = Celestus grey
Calthan brown = Rhinox hide
Charadon granite = Dryad bark
Dheneb stone = Rakarth flesh
Fenris grey = the fang
Gretchin green = Death world forest
Hormagaunt purple = Naggaroth Night
Iyanden darksun = XV-88
Khemri brown = ??
Knarloc green = Steel Legion drab
Marcharius solar orange = jokearo orange
Mechrite red = mephiston red
Mordian blue = Macragge blue
Necron abyss = Kantor Blue
Orkhide shade = Waaaagh! Flesh
Tallarn flesh = Ratskin flesh
Tausept ochre = Zandri dust
CURRENT WASHES
Azurmen blue = Drakenhof Nightshade
Baal red = 
Badab black = 
Devlan mud = 
Gryphone sepia = 
Leviathan purple = 
Ogryn flesh = 
Thraka green =


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they changing the pots or just the range of colours? I like the new pots and it doesnt seem that long ago they started using them.

As for the colour range, I think more is certainly a better idea, and dont give a monkeys what they are called, as long as I can get all the colours I currently use.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well the new starter paint set for 40k has dark angel marines in it and the fantasy equivalent has high elves in it.....let the speculation commence.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

as far as i know the pots are staying the same, if were lucky they will all switch to the wash style cap so lids will stay open.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Pots are staying the same. Dakka has some pics up


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well the new starter paint set for 40k has dark angel marines in it and the fantasy equivalent has high elves in it.....let the speculation commence.


Bits where can you find any info on the new starter paint set?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Snagged from Dakka.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Justindkates said:


> Bits where can you find any info on the new starter paint set?


griz posted up the photo i had seen, the how to paint book and dvd rumour was true then.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so i guess its official, dark angels will be the first 6th codex? assuming that the painting taster box still represents the starter box.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like it is given how past painting boxes have had the same as the main box contents.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice find Griz


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Snagged from Dakka.


A How to Paint that's a flipbook? Nice. This'll help beginning painters like me who have to consult those books repeatedly.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> A How to Paint that's a flipbook? Nice. This'll help beginning painters like me who have to consult those books repeatedly.


someone has actually thought this through, im very intrigued to find out about the new paints, i mean we are all assuming that a portion of the new paints are the same as the old but the fact is we dont really know what is in the pot at this point, the shades may be similar or the same but we dont know for sure, i struggled with the second set of hexagonal potted paints (screw capped bastards!!!) as the shade changed when you added water so they dried slightly different to what i could see on my pallet making highlighting a challenge.

cant wait for my mega paint set to arrive.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Looks like it is given how past painting boxes have had the same as the main box contents.


The only thing that confuses me here is that, although the marines are painted in Dark Angels colours, they look as though they are the same miniatures as are in the current 40k paint set.

The last time GW did specifically Dark Angel miniatures, they had robes, etc, such as:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1400016&prodId=prod900140a
and
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1400016&prodId=prod1140198

So it still leaves open the question as to what the sculpts in the new starter set will actually look like. Will they be generic space marines that are simply painted as Dark Angels by Eavy Metal (as per the Black Templars in 3rd edition), or will they be more specifically Dark Angels sculpts with robes and whatnot?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


>












Now I am excited. Gotta catch em all. (Apart from the Squarebase box)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Given that the starter paint set has no specific chapter markings on it, it'd make sense from the business view to just repackage the sprues with the new paints and box art. That way they can just keep making the same sprues and saves having to melt down old ones thus wasting money, and then make new sculpts and mould blocks for them, wasting more money... and the run time on the machines it would take to make them all.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As long as there are exact re-dos of the old paints, not 'slightly changed' variants, I'm happy. Otherwise GW are just screwing the people who've already painted armies. I am NOT re-re-painting my Chaos.

Midnight


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its defiantely, 100% the paints comming this weekend. They've all gone from the website.... Appart from Bubonic Brown.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat470011a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I find it funny that Vallejo have just released premium paints just as workshop re-releases the entire line. Paint wars! And not the kind where you run around a forest with guns.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

So according to this, lots of the new paints have the same names (two kantor blues as an example)

Now, more than ever, do I not see the point in the re-naming of the old paints :S


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

New "How to get ripped off by GW, i mean paint citadel minis", book is up for preorder

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat470002a&prodId=prod1490021a

€39? Fuck right off


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Still $6.00AuD per pot, so i am glad that there has been no price rises.

The cost of the Paint Bundle is $870.00AuD.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the standard renaming is gay, the names are more complex now, the old names were fine. Ultramarines Blue is now Altdorf Guard Blue? Hmmm not gonna be fun typing out mixes and shit like that when you get an effect people like... ****!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

This new paint set is gonna be hard to adjust too.


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

I really cant be bothered to learn all the names again lol

I have been meaning to switch to Vallejo Paints for a long time now, I think this might just be the push i need. Thanks for the nudge GW :thank_you:


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> New "How to get ripped off by GW, i mean paint citadel minis", book is up for preorder
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat470002a&prodId=prod1490021a
> 
> €39? Fuck right off


Well, it all depends on the DVD... 90 minutes painting technique DVDs are around 40$ usually. Add a 20$ book, and it's pretty right on. I don't think I've ever defended GW's prices before :crazy:

Still, it really depends on the dvd quality!

Phil


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Wait, what... I just noticed that both Orkhide Shade and Dark angels green list Caliban Green as the new version... I have a sinking feeling that these colours aren't going to match up exactly.

Anyone actually had a chance to test them... the biggest issue for me is Dheneb stone if anyone has had any kind of chance to make a side by side comparison?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> New "How to get ripped off by GW, i mean paint citadel minis", book is up for preorder
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat470002a&prodId=prod1490021a
> 
> €39? Fuck right off


"take paintbrush, put in pot of arsewipe white, mash on mini, sell on ebay as pro-painted"


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Wait, what... I just noticed that both Orkhide Shade and Dark angels green list Caliban Green as the new version... I have a sinking feeling that these colours aren't going to match up exactly.
> 
> Anyone actually had a chance to test them... the biggest issue for me is Dheneb stone if anyone has had any kind of chance to make a side by side comparison?


The paint conversion chart says quite clearly that the new paints are a new formula and that only close matches can be made.

I guess that is why they have made all the new "oh so difficult" paint names so that no one is mislead.

Price that you pay for a new paint range I guess, you can always stock up on the old ones or mix from the new.The old paints will be available until the stock runs out so that should carry most people over ?


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

dammit now I have learn a whole new set names for paint yay! :crazy:
This is awesome. All about the new paints.


----------

